# Grateful for my Ancestors



## Christusregnat (Aug 6, 2008)

Howdy y'all,

In light of some of the excellent discussions recently concerning the faith of our fathers, I thought I would share the Last Will and Testament of the first Brink to come to the New World, Lambert Huybertse Brink:



> On the 12th of February, 1696, Lambert Huybertse (Brink) made and executed his last will and testament, which will was proved on the 11th of April, 1702. The will is written in Dutch from which the below is translated. The old cemetery in Old Hurley contains some very ancient slabs of redstone adjacent to the graves of generations of the family on which may be traced initials of the early members of the family dying more than two hundred years ago.


 (this intro was written in the late 1800s)



> WILL OF LAMBERT HUYBERTSE BRINK
> 
> The following is a translation of the will of Lambert Huybertse (Brink), of Hurley, the ancestor of the Brink family in America, who came from the Netherlands in 1659 and was one of the earliest settlers of 'Hurley, Ulster county, New York. He settled on the farm on the west side of the Esopus creek still in possession of a descendant bearing the family name. The will is recorded in the office of the county clerk of Ulster county and is translated from the original Dutch.
> 
> ...



I am encouraged by the faith of my forefathers, and thought I would share it with you all.

Cheers,


----------



## Ivan (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow, Adam, that's really cool. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Stomata leontôn (Aug 6, 2008)

Christusregnat said:


> Howdy y'all,
> 
> I am encouraged by the faith of my forefathers, and thought I would share it with you all.
> 
> Cheers,



Thanks! You were very lucky to find that. I love that name: Huybertse, meaning "Hulberts" or "Hulbertson"?


----------



## Christusregnat (Aug 6, 2008)

Peter H said:


> Christusregnat said:
> 
> 
> > Howdy y'all,
> ...



Not sure. We're planning a trip to Europe for Calvin 500 , and I hope to do some research back in Gelderland. 

I'll let you know, 

Adam


----------

